# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Outdoor shade/PVC blinds

## ZoomJC

Just thought I would put this out there... 
I am thinking of enclosing my verandah/deck area with PVC/Shade blinds and after using it at a holiday house a while back, I was quite impressed with the ZipTrak system for its neatness and ease of use. 
I am just wondering if anyone out there has had any experiences with these blinds, specifically with their durability, pros/cons like discolouration of PVC etc. Also efficiency iof shade blinds in keeping the heat in and wind out. 
Also any experiences with installers in Adelaide. I am thinking of going with a mob called GB Plastics here in Adelaide who manufacture their own blinds. 
Feedback appreciated, 
Thanks.

----------


## jatt

Cant help u with installers in SA, but have installed a few in Vic. 
One of the biggest problems with PVC is cleaning and doing so in such a way as to minimise scratching.  I have heard of a cleaner called VUPLEX which is supposed to be the ducks guts, but I personnally havent tried it.  Been given some recently by a supplier, so if folks out there are interested I can do a review on the stuff on the rather dusty and unloved looking ones hanging up at work when I get the chance. 
Remember PVC aint glass.  That sounds obvious but u would be surprised how many people expect them to behave as such.  The nature of the material changes (gets softer or harder) with ambient temp variations, but will not unduly affect the material itself. 
Gotta be a bit careful when rolling them up.  Any water trapped inside the roll can get quite hot and   
If u plan to use PVC pay attention to the how to care for instructions to get the most out them.  The life expectancy is not as good as other materials used for blinds.  That's my supplier saying that, not me.   
Anyway if it was me I would go for Vistaweave, which is a mesh material.
For general info I have included the standard care instructions provided by my supplier. *Care of your plastic Blinds*  *The Fabrics:* 
The majority of Blinds are manufactured using quality clear and tinted fabrics which are designed and manufactured to resist the effects of weather. Customers should assess the suitability of the fabric for their particular application. To ensure satisfactory performance of your Blinds, it is important that thorough care and maintenance is employed. *When you receive your Blinds:*
Extend the blinds fully and inspect them thoroughly Confirm that the design, pelmet box, are those you have chosen.  *To get the best from your new Blinds:*
Handling during fabrication may have left some minor wrinkles in the blind fabrics. Avoid rolling the blind up with these still in the fabric. Simply extend the blind fully for a few days exposure. This should also be followed after the blind has been rolled up for lengthy periods. *Tips for longer life from your Blinds manufactured from Clear and Tinted Plastic:* _Blinds should be:_ Used fully extended. Periodically adjust blinds to full extension.Rolled up only when clean and dry.Rolled up in presence of high winds and storms. The leverage exerted can strain fittings and mountings.Kept clean! Do not mow lawns or clean gutters, etc. with the fabric extended._What Happens to me in Summer:_  I start to stretch and become quite supple depending on the direct contact time with the sun.In an enclosed area I wilt create some heat so have me rolled up during the hot days (roll me up in the morning please)_What happens to me in Winter:_ During the colder months I will contract and tighten up, so Blinds has allowed for this when manufacturing. Being rolled up for a long time in the rain I will sometimes show white foggy marks when rolled down. Don't worry this will disappear in 5-10 days depending on exposure time during sunlight. To help in preventing these marks, please roll me up towards the inside of your area and do so before it starts to rain. This helps to keep me cleaner and I don't collect leaves or debris on my rolled up skin._Things to be aware of:_ I am not a brick wall or a glass window so I will be baggy when first installed.My memory is good so treat me kindly and I in return will do the same.If you have multiple blinds I could look different to my friends depending on the exposure to sunlight, but eventually we will look the same.*Care and handling instructions* *Cleaning:* Gently hose to remove loose dust. Clean with a dilute solution of mild soap only and warm water. Take care not to rub dirt or grit into the surface, scratching will result. Rinse and dry with a soft cloth. For a really good finish, polish with VUPLEX. Follow the instructions on the can. *Mowing:* Always roll up the blind before mowing or trimming nearby grass.
Storms: It is not designed to withstand storms. Always roll up the blind for strong winds. *DO NOT LEAVE ROLLED UP FOR LONG PERIODS.* The longer it is rolled up, the longer it will take for the wrinkles to come out. *DO NOT LEAVE ROLLED UP IN DIRECT SUNLIGHT.* Heat can build up inside the roll,
damaging the PVC. *AVOID ROLLING UP WHILE WET.* PVC can absorb water which will show up as cloudy residue. This will eventually dissappear if the blind is left unrolled in the sun. *DO NOT ROLL OUTWARDS.* Dirt, leaves and mositure can collect in the roll, staining the PVC. *FLAMMABLE!* Keep hot surfaces and flames away!

----------

